# Nordyne Gas furnace not coming on



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

nordyne model cmh72-a serial 1d0788-00707 Wall furnace. It worked ok last night but now its not coming on no matter how high i set the t-stat. I turn the t-stat off then back on it clicks but nothing happens. The Pilot light is on. The t-stat is made by LUX and is model PSP511LA uses 2 AA batterys and they are not dead is everything is working. I got set to hold at 70 and when my mom got up this morning the temp inside was 64. The furnace comes on at 68 off at 72. I put the t-stat all the way up to 80 and it won't come on. I turned the power switch inside the furnace on and off no luck. Any ideas.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Look to see if it has an electric ignitor. It should glow bright orange when working, almost white. You can replace it yourself for less than $50. (If you elect to do so, don't touch the new one with your fingers; contaminants from your fingers will cause a hot spot that can burn it out).


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Where's JohnWill?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

It has a pilot light which is on all the time. Turns out The romex that goes to the furnace is shorting out in the wall. Its not even on its own circuit. The trailer park maintenance person is going to have to install a split 20 amp breaker as the furnace power is coming off of a outlet in the bathroom. So hes going to run new romex from the new circuit in the box to the furnace and re-wire the bathroom outlet. It's shorting out as he pulled on the wires in the wall and the furnace clicked on. who ever wired it just attached the furnace wires to the romex and shoved it into the wall. all the old romex is 12/2 with bare ground 100AMP service.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

It's not shorting out. It's an open circuit. 

If it was shorting out the circuit breaker would trip due to an electrical fault, which happens when a hot wire touches a ground wire or neutral wire. When a short circuit happens the wires overheat and sparks fly - that's why a fuse or circuit breaker is used to detect an over-current (thermal - magnetic) condition.

In your case, the circuit is open - or not connected due to a broken or poor connection. 

I don't know who modified so much of the wiring in your mobile home, but there's no doubt (from all your problems) it would never pass inspection. I seriously doubt things are correct and as they should be for safe conditions. It sounds like it's still a mess. I just hope it's not a death trap.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well its going to be fixed. the hallway light fixture doesn't even have a box the wires come in from a hole. Thats going to be fixed. the furnace will be put on its own circuit. i replace 2 light fixtures and a bunch of outlets. When things broke I bet the lazy a$$ handyman who has since been fired for being lazy and rude just half a$$ed everything. He would show up at 6AM and maybe work on 1 trailer a day and hide the rest of the day. At least this is a start. Do trailer parks even have inspections?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

lexmarks567 said:


> Do trailer parks even have inspections?


Trailer parks [themselves] are inspected, but the individual trailers (not owned by the park) are only inspected when they are originally built by the manufacturer - unless an owner, or buyer, decides to have it inspected...or if a mortgage lender requires that it be inspected. When a regular house is originally built - it is, of course, inspected by the state's county inspection department. When it (regular house) is sold, in which there is a secured loan provided by a mortgage company, the mortgage company will require that the house be inspected. I don't know, however, if a trailer (unlike a regular house) is inspected when a mortgage is taken out.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Call your inspection department and you may get a free inspection on things.

We have it here now.
Rental Inspection and they made the owner fix a window, sprinkers, add smoke detectors to the bedrooms, fix weatherstriping, replace roof gutter where it was leaking at front patio. 
Then also own never had renter permit and other things you have to do if you rent and that really cost him.

So this is something new that was started after the town became a city.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a hunch. This trailer park wants to start a rent to own program and have you own your trailer within 3 years. So I'm wondering if some kind of law is in the works that will make trailers owned by the park inspected. They didn't do this when I moved in in may. Anyway The furnace is now on its own circuit. There is a metal armored flex cable going from the panel to under the trailer then the romex itself coming up from a hole in the floor where the gas line comes in going into the control box of the furnace. The maintenance people never came back to put a J-box in the wall for the hall light or fix the bathroom outlet so I will have to do that.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Call and get the inspection department out and your get things fix by law because they will have to fix things.


----------

